# Unban @Arm Pit Cream



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Yeah he was shitting up the GME thread but he's the best poster on this website.


----------



## Just A Butt (Feb 2, 2021)

it's a temp ban


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Feb 2, 2021)

Oh dear, how sad, nevermind.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Feb 2, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream's gone?

Who's next?

Cat Party?????


----------



## MemeGrey (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban


Make it permanent


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Feb 2, 2021)

i'll probably spend less time on A&H without him so i consider it a good thing, selfishly.


----------



## Nathan Higgers (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


----------



## HarveyMC (Feb 2, 2021)

Nathan Higgers said:


> Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


This is merely a part of the dimensional merge. Chris, in his role of CPU Goddess, has assumed all the major roles of the Kiwifarms forum and has declared himself God Empress of the farms.


----------



## Captain Manning (Feb 2, 2021)

I didn't like APC at first, but he grew on me. I have to confess he was 100% right on the "Internet friends" shit, and how gay it is.

I think his problem, like a lot of people that joined semi-recently, is he likes to start fights, and that's _not_ really the point of KF. It's to discuss and laugh at shit _off-site_. Even we have a "be civil" rule.

In the end, I would welcome him back.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban



For 3 MONTHS.


----------



## JosephStalin (Feb 2, 2021)

Gotta admit I was surprised by the ban.  Sometimes he has good stuff, sometimes not.  I just shrug off the things I don't like.  If someone's an aggravation, I just put them on ignore, don't waste time pigfighting.


----------



## Freya (Feb 2, 2021)

posters that start to make a name for themselves get banned


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Pam!


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Feb 2, 2021)

APC is one of our best guys


----------



## Mountain Dew (Feb 2, 2021)

Legitimately thought he was a schizophrenic or something. Good riddance.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

JUSTICE FOR ARM PIT CREAM!

#ShitposterLivesMatter


----------



## Pee Cola (Feb 2, 2021)

Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


----------



## byuu (Feb 2, 2021)

Pee Cola said:


> Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


The Canada of lolcow forums.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 2, 2021)

unb& zed.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> The Canada of lolcow forums.


Onion Farms is to KF what Change UK is to the Conservatives - a group of angry rejects who got kicked out of their home for being annoying little arsewipes and set up their own thing which nobody cares about.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Yeah he was shitting up the GME thread but he's the best poster on this website.


----------



## Just A Butt (Feb 2, 2021)

it's a temp ban


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Feb 2, 2021)

Oh dear, how sad, nevermind.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Feb 2, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream's gone?

Who's next?

Cat Party?????


----------



## MemeGrey (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban


Make it permanent


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Feb 2, 2021)

i'll probably spend less time on A&H without him so i consider it a good thing, selfishly.


----------



## Nathan Higgers (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


----------



## HarveyMC (Feb 2, 2021)

Nathan Higgers said:


> Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


This is merely a part of the dimensional merge. Chris, in his role of CPU Goddess, has assumed all the major roles of the Kiwifarms forum and has declared himself God Empress of the farms.


----------



## Captain Manning (Feb 2, 2021)

I didn't like APC at first, but he grew on me. I have to confess he was 100% right on the "Internet friends" shit, and how gay it is.

I think his problem, like a lot of people that joined semi-recently, is he likes to start fights, and that's _not_ really the point of KF. It's to discuss and laugh at shit _off-site_. Even we have a "be civil" rule.

In the end, I would welcome him back.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban



For 3 MONTHS.


----------



## JosephStalin (Feb 2, 2021)

Gotta admit I was surprised by the ban.  Sometimes he has good stuff, sometimes not.  I just shrug off the things I don't like.  If someone's an aggravation, I just put them on ignore, don't waste time pigfighting.


----------



## Freya (Feb 2, 2021)

posters that start to make a name for themselves get banned


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Pam!


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Feb 2, 2021)

APC is one of our best guys


----------



## Mountain Dew (Feb 2, 2021)

Legitimately thought he was a schizophrenic or something. Good riddance.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

JUSTICE FOR ARM PIT CREAM!

#ShitposterLivesMatter


----------



## Pee Cola (Feb 2, 2021)

Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


----------



## byuu (Feb 2, 2021)

Pee Cola said:


> Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


The Canada of lolcow forums.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 2, 2021)

unb& zed.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> The Canada of lolcow forums.


Onion Farms is to KF what Change UK is to the Conservatives - a group of angry rejects who got kicked out of their home for being annoying little arsewipes and set up their own thing which nobody cares about.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Yeah he was shitting up the GME thread but he's the best poster on this website.


----------



## Just A Butt (Feb 2, 2021)

it's a temp ban


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Feb 2, 2021)

Oh dear, how sad, nevermind.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Feb 2, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream's gone?

Who's next?

Cat Party?????


----------



## MemeGrey (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban


Make it permanent


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Feb 2, 2021)

i'll probably spend less time on A&H without him so i consider it a good thing, selfishly.


----------



## Nathan Higgers (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


----------



## HarveyMC (Feb 2, 2021)

Nathan Higgers said:


> Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


This is merely a part of the dimensional merge. Chris, in his role of CPU Goddess, has assumed all the major roles of the Kiwifarms forum and has declared himself God Empress of the farms.


----------



## Captain Manning (Feb 2, 2021)

I didn't like APC at first, but he grew on me. I have to confess he was 100% right on the "Internet friends" shit, and how gay it is.

I think his problem, like a lot of people that joined semi-recently, is he likes to start fights, and that's _not_ really the point of KF. It's to discuss and laugh at shit _off-site_. Even we have a "be civil" rule.

In the end, I would welcome him back.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban



For 3 MONTHS.


----------



## JosephStalin (Feb 2, 2021)

Gotta admit I was surprised by the ban.  Sometimes he has good stuff, sometimes not.  I just shrug off the things I don't like.  If someone's an aggravation, I just put them on ignore, don't waste time pigfighting.


----------



## Freya (Feb 2, 2021)

posters that start to make a name for themselves get banned


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Pam!


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Feb 2, 2021)

APC is one of our best guys


----------



## Mountain Dew (Feb 2, 2021)

Legitimately thought he was a schizophrenic or something. Good riddance.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

JUSTICE FOR ARM PIT CREAM!

#ShitposterLivesMatter


----------



## Pee Cola (Feb 2, 2021)

Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


----------



## byuu (Feb 2, 2021)

Pee Cola said:


> Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


The Canada of lolcow forums.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 2, 2021)

unb& zed.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> The Canada of lolcow forums.


Onion Farms is to KF what Change UK is to the Conservatives - a group of angry rejects who got kicked out of their home for being annoying little arsewipes and set up their own thing which nobody cares about.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Yeah he was shitting up the GME thread but he's the best poster on this website.


----------



## Just A Butt (Feb 2, 2021)

it's a temp ban


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Feb 2, 2021)

Oh dear, how sad, nevermind.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Feb 2, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream's gone?

Who's next?

Cat Party?????


----------



## MemeGrey (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban


Make it permanent


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Feb 2, 2021)

i'll probably spend less time on A&H without him so i consider it a good thing, selfishly.


----------



## Nathan Higgers (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


----------



## HarveyMC (Feb 2, 2021)

Nathan Higgers said:


> Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


This is merely a part of the dimensional merge. Chris, in his role of CPU Goddess, has assumed all the major roles of the Kiwifarms forum and has declared himself God Empress of the farms.


----------



## Captain Manning (Feb 2, 2021)

I didn't like APC at first, but he grew on me. I have to confess he was 100% right on the "Internet friends" shit, and how gay it is.

I think his problem, like a lot of people that joined semi-recently, is he likes to start fights, and that's _not_ really the point of KF. It's to discuss and laugh at shit _off-site_. Even we have a "be civil" rule.

In the end, I would welcome him back.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban



For 3 MONTHS.


----------



## JosephStalin (Feb 2, 2021)

Gotta admit I was surprised by the ban.  Sometimes he has good stuff, sometimes not.  I just shrug off the things I don't like.  If someone's an aggravation, I just put them on ignore, don't waste time pigfighting.


----------



## Freya (Feb 2, 2021)

posters that start to make a name for themselves get banned


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Pam!


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Feb 2, 2021)

APC is one of our best guys


----------



## Mountain Dew (Feb 2, 2021)

Legitimately thought he was a schizophrenic or something. Good riddance.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

JUSTICE FOR ARM PIT CREAM!

#ShitposterLivesMatter


----------



## Pee Cola (Feb 2, 2021)

Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


----------



## byuu (Feb 2, 2021)

Pee Cola said:


> Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


The Canada of lolcow forums.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 2, 2021)

unb& zed.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> The Canada of lolcow forums.


Onion Farms is to KF what Change UK is to the Conservatives - a group of angry rejects who got kicked out of their home for being annoying little arsewipes and set up their own thing which nobody cares about.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Yeah he was shitting up the GME thread but he's the best poster on this website.


----------



## Just A Butt (Feb 2, 2021)

it's a temp ban


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Feb 2, 2021)

Oh dear, how sad, nevermind.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Feb 2, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream's gone?

Who's next?

Cat Party?????


----------



## MemeGrey (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban


Make it permanent


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Feb 2, 2021)

i'll probably spend less time on A&H without him so i consider it a good thing, selfishly.


----------



## Nathan Higgers (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


----------



## HarveyMC (Feb 2, 2021)

Nathan Higgers said:


> Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


This is merely a part of the dimensional merge. Chris, in his role of CPU Goddess, has assumed all the major roles of the Kiwifarms forum and has declared himself God Empress of the farms.


----------



## Captain Manning (Feb 2, 2021)

I didn't like APC at first, but he grew on me. I have to confess he was 100% right on the "Internet friends" shit, and how gay it is.

I think his problem, like a lot of people that joined semi-recently, is he likes to start fights, and that's _not_ really the point of KF. It's to discuss and laugh at shit _off-site_. Even we have a "be civil" rule.

In the end, I would welcome him back.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban



For 3 MONTHS.


----------



## JosephStalin (Feb 2, 2021)

Gotta admit I was surprised by the ban.  Sometimes he has good stuff, sometimes not.  I just shrug off the things I don't like.  If someone's an aggravation, I just put them on ignore, don't waste time pigfighting.


----------



## Freya (Feb 2, 2021)

posters that start to make a name for themselves get banned


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Pam!


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Feb 2, 2021)

APC is one of our best guys


----------



## Mountain Dew (Feb 2, 2021)

Legitimately thought he was a schizophrenic or something. Good riddance.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

JUSTICE FOR ARM PIT CREAM!

#ShitposterLivesMatter


----------



## Pee Cola (Feb 2, 2021)

Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


----------



## byuu (Feb 2, 2021)

Pee Cola said:


> Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


The Canada of lolcow forums.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 2, 2021)

unb& zed.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> The Canada of lolcow forums.


Onion Farms is to KF what Change UK is to the Conservatives - a group of angry rejects who got kicked out of their home for being annoying little arsewipes and set up their own thing which nobody cares about.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Yeah he was shitting up the GME thread but he's the best poster on this website.


----------



## Just A Butt (Feb 2, 2021)

it's a temp ban


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Feb 2, 2021)

Oh dear, how sad, nevermind.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Feb 2, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream's gone?

Who's next?

Cat Party?????


----------



## MemeGrey (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban


Make it permanent


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Feb 2, 2021)

i'll probably spend less time on A&H without him so i consider it a good thing, selfishly.


----------



## Nathan Higgers (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


----------



## HarveyMC (Feb 2, 2021)

Nathan Higgers said:


> Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


This is merely a part of the dimensional merge. Chris, in his role of CPU Goddess, has assumed all the major roles of the Kiwifarms forum and has declared himself God Empress of the farms.


----------



## Captain Manning (Feb 2, 2021)

I didn't like APC at first, but he grew on me. I have to confess he was 100% right on the "Internet friends" shit, and how gay it is.

I think his problem, like a lot of people that joined semi-recently, is he likes to start fights, and that's _not_ really the point of KF. It's to discuss and laugh at shit _off-site_. Even we have a "be civil" rule.

In the end, I would welcome him back.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban



For 3 MONTHS.


----------



## JosephStalin (Feb 2, 2021)

Gotta admit I was surprised by the ban.  Sometimes he has good stuff, sometimes not.  I just shrug off the things I don't like.  If someone's an aggravation, I just put them on ignore, don't waste time pigfighting.


----------



## Freya (Feb 2, 2021)

posters that start to make a name for themselves get banned


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Pam!


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Feb 2, 2021)

APC is one of our best guys


----------



## Mountain Dew (Feb 2, 2021)

Legitimately thought he was a schizophrenic or something. Good riddance.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

JUSTICE FOR ARM PIT CREAM!

#ShitposterLivesMatter


----------



## Pee Cola (Feb 2, 2021)

Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


----------



## byuu (Feb 2, 2021)

Pee Cola said:


> Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


The Canada of lolcow forums.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 2, 2021)

unb& zed.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> The Canada of lolcow forums.


Onion Farms is to KF what Change UK is to the Conservatives - a group of angry rejects who got kicked out of their home for being annoying little arsewipes and set up their own thing which nobody cares about.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Yeah he was shitting up the GME thread but he's the best poster on this website.


----------



## Just A Butt (Feb 2, 2021)

it's a temp ban


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Feb 2, 2021)

Oh dear, how sad, nevermind.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Feb 2, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream's gone?

Who's next?

Cat Party?????


----------



## MemeGrey (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban


Make it permanent


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Feb 2, 2021)

i'll probably spend less time on A&H without him so i consider it a good thing, selfishly.


----------



## Nathan Higgers (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


----------



## HarveyMC (Feb 2, 2021)

Nathan Higgers said:


> Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


This is merely a part of the dimensional merge. Chris, in his role of CPU Goddess, has assumed all the major roles of the Kiwifarms forum and has declared himself God Empress of the farms.


----------



## Captain Manning (Feb 2, 2021)

I didn't like APC at first, but he grew on me. I have to confess he was 100% right on the "Internet friends" shit, and how gay it is.

I think his problem, like a lot of people that joined semi-recently, is he likes to start fights, and that's _not_ really the point of KF. It's to discuss and laugh at shit _off-site_. Even we have a "be civil" rule.

In the end, I would welcome him back.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban



For 3 MONTHS.


----------



## JosephStalin (Feb 2, 2021)

Gotta admit I was surprised by the ban.  Sometimes he has good stuff, sometimes not.  I just shrug off the things I don't like.  If someone's an aggravation, I just put them on ignore, don't waste time pigfighting.


----------



## Freya (Feb 2, 2021)

posters that start to make a name for themselves get banned


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Pam!


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Feb 2, 2021)

APC is one of our best guys


----------



## Mountain Dew (Feb 2, 2021)

Legitimately thought he was a schizophrenic or something. Good riddance.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

JUSTICE FOR ARM PIT CREAM!

#ShitposterLivesMatter


----------



## Pee Cola (Feb 2, 2021)

Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


----------



## byuu (Feb 2, 2021)

Pee Cola said:


> Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


The Canada of lolcow forums.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 2, 2021)

unb& zed.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> The Canada of lolcow forums.


Onion Farms is to KF what Change UK is to the Conservatives - a group of angry rejects who got kicked out of their home for being annoying little arsewipes and set up their own thing which nobody cares about.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Yeah he was shitting up the GME thread but he's the best poster on this website.


----------



## Just A Butt (Feb 2, 2021)

it's a temp ban


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Feb 2, 2021)

Oh dear, how sad, nevermind.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Feb 2, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream's gone?

Who's next?

Cat Party?????


----------



## MemeGrey (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban


Make it permanent


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Feb 2, 2021)

i'll probably spend less time on A&H without him so i consider it a good thing, selfishly.


----------



## Nathan Higgers (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


----------



## HarveyMC (Feb 2, 2021)

Nathan Higgers said:


> Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


This is merely a part of the dimensional merge. Chris, in his role of CPU Goddess, has assumed all the major roles of the Kiwifarms forum and has declared himself God Empress of the farms.


----------



## Captain Manning (Feb 2, 2021)

I didn't like APC at first, but he grew on me. I have to confess he was 100% right on the "Internet friends" shit, and how gay it is.

I think his problem, like a lot of people that joined semi-recently, is he likes to start fights, and that's _not_ really the point of KF. It's to discuss and laugh at shit _off-site_. Even we have a "be civil" rule.

In the end, I would welcome him back.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban



For 3 MONTHS.


----------



## JosephStalin (Feb 2, 2021)

Gotta admit I was surprised by the ban.  Sometimes he has good stuff, sometimes not.  I just shrug off the things I don't like.  If someone's an aggravation, I just put them on ignore, don't waste time pigfighting.


----------



## Freya (Feb 2, 2021)

posters that start to make a name for themselves get banned


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Pam!


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Feb 2, 2021)

APC is one of our best guys


----------



## Mountain Dew (Feb 2, 2021)

Legitimately thought he was a schizophrenic or something. Good riddance.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

JUSTICE FOR ARM PIT CREAM!

#ShitposterLivesMatter


----------



## Pee Cola (Feb 2, 2021)

Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


----------



## byuu (Feb 2, 2021)

Pee Cola said:


> Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


The Canada of lolcow forums.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 2, 2021)

unb& zed.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> The Canada of lolcow forums.


Onion Farms is to KF what Change UK is to the Conservatives - a group of angry rejects who got kicked out of their home for being annoying little arsewipes and set up their own thing which nobody cares about.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Yeah he was shitting up the GME thread but he's the best poster on this website.


----------



## Just A Butt (Feb 2, 2021)

it's a temp ban


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Feb 2, 2021)

Oh dear, how sad, nevermind.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Feb 2, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream's gone?

Who's next?

Cat Party?????


----------



## MemeGrey (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban


Make it permanent


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Feb 2, 2021)

i'll probably spend less time on A&H without him so i consider it a good thing, selfishly.


----------



## Nathan Higgers (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


----------



## HarveyMC (Feb 2, 2021)

Nathan Higgers said:


> Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


This is merely a part of the dimensional merge. Chris, in his role of CPU Goddess, has assumed all the major roles of the Kiwifarms forum and has declared himself God Empress of the farms.


----------



## Captain Manning (Feb 2, 2021)

I didn't like APC at first, but he grew on me. I have to confess he was 100% right on the "Internet friends" shit, and how gay it is.

I think his problem, like a lot of people that joined semi-recently, is he likes to start fights, and that's _not_ really the point of KF. It's to discuss and laugh at shit _off-site_. Even we have a "be civil" rule.

In the end, I would welcome him back.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban



For 3 MONTHS.


----------



## JosephStalin (Feb 2, 2021)

Gotta admit I was surprised by the ban.  Sometimes he has good stuff, sometimes not.  I just shrug off the things I don't like.  If someone's an aggravation, I just put them on ignore, don't waste time pigfighting.


----------



## Freya (Feb 2, 2021)

posters that start to make a name for themselves get banned


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Pam!


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Feb 2, 2021)

APC is one of our best guys


----------



## Mountain Dew (Feb 2, 2021)

Legitimately thought he was a schizophrenic or something. Good riddance.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

JUSTICE FOR ARM PIT CREAM!

#ShitposterLivesMatter


----------



## Pee Cola (Feb 2, 2021)

Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


----------



## byuu (Feb 2, 2021)

Pee Cola said:


> Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


The Canada of lolcow forums.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 2, 2021)

unb& zed.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> The Canada of lolcow forums.


Onion Farms is to KF what Change UK is to the Conservatives - a group of angry rejects who got kicked out of their home for being annoying little arsewipes and set up their own thing which nobody cares about.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Yeah he was shitting up the GME thread but he's the best poster on this website.


----------



## Just A Butt (Feb 2, 2021)

it's a temp ban


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Feb 2, 2021)

Oh dear, how sad, nevermind.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Feb 2, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream's gone?

Who's next?

Cat Party?????


----------



## MemeGrey (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban


Make it permanent


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Feb 2, 2021)

i'll probably spend less time on A&H without him so i consider it a good thing, selfishly.


----------



## Nathan Higgers (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


----------



## HarveyMC (Feb 2, 2021)

Nathan Higgers said:


> Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


This is merely a part of the dimensional merge. Chris, in his role of CPU Goddess, has assumed all the major roles of the Kiwifarms forum and has declared himself God Empress of the farms.


----------



## Captain Manning (Feb 2, 2021)

I didn't like APC at first, but he grew on me. I have to confess he was 100% right on the "Internet friends" shit, and how gay it is.

I think his problem, like a lot of people that joined semi-recently, is he likes to start fights, and that's _not_ really the point of KF. It's to discuss and laugh at shit _off-site_. Even we have a "be civil" rule.

In the end, I would welcome him back.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban



For 3 MONTHS.


----------



## JosephStalin (Feb 2, 2021)

Gotta admit I was surprised by the ban.  Sometimes he has good stuff, sometimes not.  I just shrug off the things I don't like.  If someone's an aggravation, I just put them on ignore, don't waste time pigfighting.


----------



## Freya (Feb 2, 2021)

posters that start to make a name for themselves get banned


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Pam!


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Feb 2, 2021)

APC is one of our best guys


----------



## Mountain Dew (Feb 2, 2021)

Legitimately thought he was a schizophrenic or something. Good riddance.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

JUSTICE FOR ARM PIT CREAM!

#ShitposterLivesMatter


----------



## Pee Cola (Feb 2, 2021)

Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


----------



## byuu (Feb 2, 2021)

Pee Cola said:


> Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


The Canada of lolcow forums.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 2, 2021)

unb& zed.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> The Canada of lolcow forums.


Onion Farms is to KF what Change UK is to the Conservatives - a group of angry rejects who got kicked out of their home for being annoying little arsewipes and set up their own thing which nobody cares about.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Yeah he was shitting up the GME thread but he's the best poster on this website.


----------



## Just A Butt (Feb 2, 2021)

it's a temp ban


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Feb 2, 2021)

Oh dear, how sad, nevermind.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Feb 2, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream's gone?

Who's next?

Cat Party?????


----------



## MemeGrey (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban


Make it permanent


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Feb 2, 2021)

i'll probably spend less time on A&H without him so i consider it a good thing, selfishly.


----------



## Nathan Higgers (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


----------



## HarveyMC (Feb 2, 2021)

Nathan Higgers said:


> Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


This is merely a part of the dimensional merge. Chris, in his role of CPU Goddess, has assumed all the major roles of the Kiwifarms forum and has declared himself God Empress of the farms.


----------



## Captain Manning (Feb 2, 2021)

I didn't like APC at first, but he grew on me. I have to confess he was 100% right on the "Internet friends" shit, and how gay it is.

I think his problem, like a lot of people that joined semi-recently, is he likes to start fights, and that's _not_ really the point of KF. It's to discuss and laugh at shit _off-site_. Even we have a "be civil" rule.

In the end, I would welcome him back.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban



For 3 MONTHS.


----------



## JosephStalin (Feb 2, 2021)

Gotta admit I was surprised by the ban.  Sometimes he has good stuff, sometimes not.  I just shrug off the things I don't like.  If someone's an aggravation, I just put them on ignore, don't waste time pigfighting.


----------



## Freya (Feb 2, 2021)

posters that start to make a name for themselves get banned


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Pam!


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Feb 2, 2021)

APC is one of our best guys


----------



## Mountain Dew (Feb 2, 2021)

Legitimately thought he was a schizophrenic or something. Good riddance.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

JUSTICE FOR ARM PIT CREAM!

#ShitposterLivesMatter


----------



## Pee Cola (Feb 2, 2021)

Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


----------



## byuu (Feb 2, 2021)

Pee Cola said:


> Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


The Canada of lolcow forums.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 2, 2021)

unb& zed.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> The Canada of lolcow forums.


Onion Farms is to KF what Change UK is to the Conservatives - a group of angry rejects who got kicked out of their home for being annoying little arsewipes and set up their own thing which nobody cares about.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Yeah he was shitting up the GME thread but he's the best poster on this website.


----------



## Just A Butt (Feb 2, 2021)

it's a temp ban


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Feb 2, 2021)

Oh dear, how sad, nevermind.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Feb 2, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream's gone?

Who's next?

Cat Party?????


----------



## MemeGrey (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban


Make it permanent


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Feb 2, 2021)

i'll probably spend less time on A&H without him so i consider it a good thing, selfishly.


----------



## Nathan Higgers (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


----------



## HarveyMC (Feb 2, 2021)

Nathan Higgers said:


> Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


This is merely a part of the dimensional merge. Chris, in his role of CPU Goddess, has assumed all the major roles of the Kiwifarms forum and has declared himself God Empress of the farms.


----------



## Captain Manning (Feb 2, 2021)

I didn't like APC at first, but he grew on me. I have to confess he was 100% right on the "Internet friends" shit, and how gay it is.

I think his problem, like a lot of people that joined semi-recently, is he likes to start fights, and that's _not_ really the point of KF. It's to discuss and laugh at shit _off-site_. Even we have a "be civil" rule.

In the end, I would welcome him back.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban



For 3 MONTHS.


----------



## JosephStalin (Feb 2, 2021)

Gotta admit I was surprised by the ban.  Sometimes he has good stuff, sometimes not.  I just shrug off the things I don't like.  If someone's an aggravation, I just put them on ignore, don't waste time pigfighting.


----------



## Freya (Feb 2, 2021)

posters that start to make a name for themselves get banned


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Pam!


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Feb 2, 2021)

APC is one of our best guys


----------



## Mountain Dew (Feb 2, 2021)

Legitimately thought he was a schizophrenic or something. Good riddance.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

JUSTICE FOR ARM PIT CREAM!

#ShitposterLivesMatter


----------



## Pee Cola (Feb 2, 2021)

Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


----------



## byuu (Feb 2, 2021)

Pee Cola said:


> Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


The Canada of lolcow forums.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 2, 2021)

unb& zed.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> The Canada of lolcow forums.


Onion Farms is to KF what Change UK is to the Conservatives - a group of angry rejects who got kicked out of their home for being annoying little arsewipes and set up their own thing which nobody cares about.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Yeah he was shitting up the GME thread but he's the best poster on this website.


----------



## Just A Butt (Feb 2, 2021)

it's a temp ban


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Feb 2, 2021)

Oh dear, how sad, nevermind.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Feb 2, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream's gone?

Who's next?

Cat Party?????


----------



## MemeGrey (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban


Make it permanent


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Feb 2, 2021)

i'll probably spend less time on A&H without him so i consider it a good thing, selfishly.


----------



## Nathan Higgers (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


----------



## HarveyMC (Feb 2, 2021)

Nathan Higgers said:


> Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


This is merely a part of the dimensional merge. Chris, in his role of CPU Goddess, has assumed all the major roles of the Kiwifarms forum and has declared himself God Empress of the farms.


----------



## Captain Manning (Feb 2, 2021)

I didn't like APC at first, but he grew on me. I have to confess he was 100% right on the "Internet friends" shit, and how gay it is.

I think his problem, like a lot of people that joined semi-recently, is he likes to start fights, and that's _not_ really the point of KF. It's to discuss and laugh at shit _off-site_. Even we have a "be civil" rule.

In the end, I would welcome him back.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban



For 3 MONTHS.


----------



## JosephStalin (Feb 2, 2021)

Gotta admit I was surprised by the ban.  Sometimes he has good stuff, sometimes not.  I just shrug off the things I don't like.  If someone's an aggravation, I just put them on ignore, don't waste time pigfighting.


----------



## Freya (Feb 2, 2021)

posters that start to make a name for themselves get banned


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Pam!


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Feb 2, 2021)

APC is one of our best guys


----------



## Mountain Dew (Feb 2, 2021)

Legitimately thought he was a schizophrenic or something. Good riddance.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

JUSTICE FOR ARM PIT CREAM!

#ShitposterLivesMatter


----------



## Pee Cola (Feb 2, 2021)

Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


----------



## byuu (Feb 2, 2021)

Pee Cola said:


> Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


The Canada of lolcow forums.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 2, 2021)

unb& zed.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> The Canada of lolcow forums.


Onion Farms is to KF what Change UK is to the Conservatives - a group of angry rejects who got kicked out of their home for being annoying little arsewipes and set up their own thing which nobody cares about.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Yeah he was shitting up the GME thread but he's the best poster on this website.


----------



## Just A Butt (Feb 2, 2021)

it's a temp ban


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Feb 2, 2021)

Oh dear, how sad, nevermind.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Feb 2, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream's gone?

Who's next?

Cat Party?????


----------



## MemeGrey (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban


Make it permanent


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Feb 2, 2021)

i'll probably spend less time on A&H without him so i consider it a good thing, selfishly.


----------



## Nathan Higgers (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


----------



## HarveyMC (Feb 2, 2021)

Nathan Higgers said:


> Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


This is merely a part of the dimensional merge. Chris, in his role of CPU Goddess, has assumed all the major roles of the Kiwifarms forum and has declared himself God Empress of the farms.


----------



## Captain Manning (Feb 2, 2021)

I didn't like APC at first, but he grew on me. I have to confess he was 100% right on the "Internet friends" shit, and how gay it is.

I think his problem, like a lot of people that joined semi-recently, is he likes to start fights, and that's _not_ really the point of KF. It's to discuss and laugh at shit _off-site_. Even we have a "be civil" rule.

In the end, I would welcome him back.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban



For 3 MONTHS.


----------



## JosephStalin (Feb 2, 2021)

Gotta admit I was surprised by the ban.  Sometimes he has good stuff, sometimes not.  I just shrug off the things I don't like.  If someone's an aggravation, I just put them on ignore, don't waste time pigfighting.


----------



## Freya (Feb 2, 2021)

posters that start to make a name for themselves get banned


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Pam!


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Feb 2, 2021)

APC is one of our best guys


----------



## Mountain Dew (Feb 2, 2021)

Legitimately thought he was a schizophrenic or something. Good riddance.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

JUSTICE FOR ARM PIT CREAM!

#ShitposterLivesMatter


----------



## Pee Cola (Feb 2, 2021)

Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


----------



## byuu (Feb 2, 2021)

Pee Cola said:


> Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


The Canada of lolcow forums.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 2, 2021)

unb& zed.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> The Canada of lolcow forums.


Onion Farms is to KF what Change UK is to the Conservatives - a group of angry rejects who got kicked out of their home for being annoying little arsewipes and set up their own thing which nobody cares about.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Yeah he was shitting up the GME thread but he's the best poster on this website.


----------



## Just A Butt (Feb 2, 2021)

it's a temp ban


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Feb 2, 2021)

Oh dear, how sad, nevermind.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Feb 2, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream's gone?

Who's next?

Cat Party?????


----------



## MemeGrey (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban


Make it permanent


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Feb 2, 2021)

i'll probably spend less time on A&H without him so i consider it a good thing, selfishly.


----------



## Nathan Higgers (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


----------



## HarveyMC (Feb 2, 2021)

Nathan Higgers said:


> Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


This is merely a part of the dimensional merge. Chris, in his role of CPU Goddess, has assumed all the major roles of the Kiwifarms forum and has declared himself God Empress of the farms.


----------



## Captain Manning (Feb 2, 2021)

I didn't like APC at first, but he grew on me. I have to confess he was 100% right on the "Internet friends" shit, and how gay it is.

I think his problem, like a lot of people that joined semi-recently, is he likes to start fights, and that's _not_ really the point of KF. It's to discuss and laugh at shit _off-site_. Even we have a "be civil" rule.

In the end, I would welcome him back.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban



For 3 MONTHS.


----------



## JosephStalin (Feb 2, 2021)

Gotta admit I was surprised by the ban.  Sometimes he has good stuff, sometimes not.  I just shrug off the things I don't like.  If someone's an aggravation, I just put them on ignore, don't waste time pigfighting.


----------



## Freya (Feb 2, 2021)

posters that start to make a name for themselves get banned


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Pam!


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Feb 2, 2021)

APC is one of our best guys


----------



## Mountain Dew (Feb 2, 2021)

Legitimately thought he was a schizophrenic or something. Good riddance.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

JUSTICE FOR ARM PIT CREAM!

#ShitposterLivesMatter


----------



## Pee Cola (Feb 2, 2021)

Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


----------



## byuu (Feb 2, 2021)

Pee Cola said:


> Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


The Canada of lolcow forums.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 2, 2021)

unb& zed.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> The Canada of lolcow forums.


Onion Farms is to KF what Change UK is to the Conservatives - a group of angry rejects who got kicked out of their home for being annoying little arsewipes and set up their own thing which nobody cares about.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Yeah he was shitting up the GME thread but he's the best poster on this website.


----------



## Just A Butt (Feb 2, 2021)

it's a temp ban


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Feb 2, 2021)

Oh dear, how sad, nevermind.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Feb 2, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream's gone?

Who's next?

Cat Party?????


----------



## MemeGrey (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban


Make it permanent


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Feb 2, 2021)

i'll probably spend less time on A&H without him so i consider it a good thing, selfishly.


----------



## Nathan Higgers (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


----------



## HarveyMC (Feb 2, 2021)

Nathan Higgers said:


> Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


This is merely a part of the dimensional merge. Chris, in his role of CPU Goddess, has assumed all the major roles of the Kiwifarms forum and has declared himself God Empress of the farms.


----------



## Captain Manning (Feb 2, 2021)

I didn't like APC at first, but he grew on me. I have to confess he was 100% right on the "Internet friends" shit, and how gay it is.

I think his problem, like a lot of people that joined semi-recently, is he likes to start fights, and that's _not_ really the point of KF. It's to discuss and laugh at shit _off-site_. Even we have a "be civil" rule.

In the end, I would welcome him back.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban



For 3 MONTHS.


----------



## JosephStalin (Feb 2, 2021)

Gotta admit I was surprised by the ban.  Sometimes he has good stuff, sometimes not.  I just shrug off the things I don't like.  If someone's an aggravation, I just put them on ignore, don't waste time pigfighting.


----------



## Freya (Feb 2, 2021)

posters that start to make a name for themselves get banned


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Pam!


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Feb 2, 2021)

APC is one of our best guys


----------



## Mountain Dew (Feb 2, 2021)

Legitimately thought he was a schizophrenic or something. Good riddance.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

JUSTICE FOR ARM PIT CREAM!

#ShitposterLivesMatter


----------



## Pee Cola (Feb 2, 2021)

Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


----------



## byuu (Feb 2, 2021)

Pee Cola said:


> Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


The Canada of lolcow forums.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 2, 2021)

unb& zed.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> The Canada of lolcow forums.


Onion Farms is to KF what Change UK is to the Conservatives - a group of angry rejects who got kicked out of their home for being annoying little arsewipes and set up their own thing which nobody cares about.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Yeah he was shitting up the GME thread but he's the best poster on this website.


----------



## Just A Butt (Feb 2, 2021)

it's a temp ban


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Feb 2, 2021)

Oh dear, how sad, nevermind.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Feb 2, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream's gone?

Who's next?

Cat Party?????


----------



## MemeGrey (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban


Make it permanent


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Feb 2, 2021)

i'll probably spend less time on A&H without him so i consider it a good thing, selfishly.


----------



## Nathan Higgers (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


----------



## HarveyMC (Feb 2, 2021)

Nathan Higgers said:


> Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


This is merely a part of the dimensional merge. Chris, in his role of CPU Goddess, has assumed all the major roles of the Kiwifarms forum and has declared himself God Empress of the farms.


----------



## Captain Manning (Feb 2, 2021)

I didn't like APC at first, but he grew on me. I have to confess he was 100% right on the "Internet friends" shit, and how gay it is.

I think his problem, like a lot of people that joined semi-recently, is he likes to start fights, and that's _not_ really the point of KF. It's to discuss and laugh at shit _off-site_. Even we have a "be civil" rule.

In the end, I would welcome him back.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban



For 3 MONTHS.


----------



## JosephStalin (Feb 2, 2021)

Gotta admit I was surprised by the ban.  Sometimes he has good stuff, sometimes not.  I just shrug off the things I don't like.  If someone's an aggravation, I just put them on ignore, don't waste time pigfighting.


----------



## Freya (Feb 2, 2021)

posters that start to make a name for themselves get banned


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Pam!


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Feb 2, 2021)

APC is one of our best guys


----------



## Mountain Dew (Feb 2, 2021)

Legitimately thought he was a schizophrenic or something. Good riddance.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

JUSTICE FOR ARM PIT CREAM!

#ShitposterLivesMatter


----------



## Pee Cola (Feb 2, 2021)

Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


----------



## byuu (Feb 2, 2021)

Pee Cola said:


> Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


The Canada of lolcow forums.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 2, 2021)

unb& zed.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> The Canada of lolcow forums.


Onion Farms is to KF what Change UK is to the Conservatives - a group of angry rejects who got kicked out of their home for being annoying little arsewipes and set up their own thing which nobody cares about.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Yeah he was shitting up the GME thread but he's the best poster on this website.


----------



## Just A Butt (Feb 2, 2021)

it's a temp ban


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Feb 2, 2021)

Oh dear, how sad, nevermind.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Feb 2, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream's gone?

Who's next?

Cat Party?????


----------



## MemeGrey (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban


Make it permanent


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Feb 2, 2021)

i'll probably spend less time on A&H without him so i consider it a good thing, selfishly.


----------



## Nathan Higgers (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


----------



## HarveyMC (Feb 2, 2021)

Nathan Higgers said:


> Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


This is merely a part of the dimensional merge. Chris, in his role of CPU Goddess, has assumed all the major roles of the Kiwifarms forum and has declared himself God Empress of the farms.


----------



## Captain Manning (Feb 2, 2021)

I didn't like APC at first, but he grew on me. I have to confess he was 100% right on the "Internet friends" shit, and how gay it is.

I think his problem, like a lot of people that joined semi-recently, is he likes to start fights, and that's _not_ really the point of KF. It's to discuss and laugh at shit _off-site_. Even we have a "be civil" rule.

In the end, I would welcome him back.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban



For 3 MONTHS.


----------



## JosephStalin (Feb 2, 2021)

Gotta admit I was surprised by the ban.  Sometimes he has good stuff, sometimes not.  I just shrug off the things I don't like.  If someone's an aggravation, I just put them on ignore, don't waste time pigfighting.


----------



## Freya (Feb 2, 2021)

posters that start to make a name for themselves get banned


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Pam!


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Feb 2, 2021)

APC is one of our best guys


----------



## Mountain Dew (Feb 2, 2021)

Legitimately thought he was a schizophrenic or something. Good riddance.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

JUSTICE FOR ARM PIT CREAM!

#ShitposterLivesMatter


----------



## Pee Cola (Feb 2, 2021)

Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


----------



## byuu (Feb 2, 2021)

Pee Cola said:


> Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


The Canada of lolcow forums.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 2, 2021)

unb& zed.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> The Canada of lolcow forums.


Onion Farms is to KF what Change UK is to the Conservatives - a group of angry rejects who got kicked out of their home for being annoying little arsewipes and set up their own thing which nobody cares about.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Yeah he was shitting up the GME thread but he's the best poster on this website.


----------



## Just A Butt (Feb 2, 2021)

it's a temp ban


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Feb 2, 2021)

Oh dear, how sad, nevermind.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Feb 2, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream's gone?

Who's next?

Cat Party?????


----------



## MemeGrey (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban


Make it permanent


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Feb 2, 2021)

i'll probably spend less time on A&H without him so i consider it a good thing, selfishly.


----------



## Nathan Higgers (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


----------



## HarveyMC (Feb 2, 2021)

Nathan Higgers said:


> Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


This is merely a part of the dimensional merge. Chris, in his role of CPU Goddess, has assumed all the major roles of the Kiwifarms forum and has declared himself God Empress of the farms.


----------



## Captain Manning (Feb 2, 2021)

I didn't like APC at first, but he grew on me. I have to confess he was 100% right on the "Internet friends" shit, and how gay it is.

I think his problem, like a lot of people that joined semi-recently, is he likes to start fights, and that's _not_ really the point of KF. It's to discuss and laugh at shit _off-site_. Even we have a "be civil" rule.

In the end, I would welcome him back.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban



For 3 MONTHS.


----------



## JosephStalin (Feb 2, 2021)

Gotta admit I was surprised by the ban.  Sometimes he has good stuff, sometimes not.  I just shrug off the things I don't like.  If someone's an aggravation, I just put them on ignore, don't waste time pigfighting.


----------



## Freya (Feb 2, 2021)

posters that start to make a name for themselves get banned


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Pam!


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Feb 2, 2021)

APC is one of our best guys


----------



## Mountain Dew (Feb 2, 2021)

Legitimately thought he was a schizophrenic or something. Good riddance.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

JUSTICE FOR ARM PIT CREAM!

#ShitposterLivesMatter


----------



## Pee Cola (Feb 2, 2021)

Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


----------



## byuu (Feb 2, 2021)

Pee Cola said:


> Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


The Canada of lolcow forums.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 2, 2021)

unb& zed.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> The Canada of lolcow forums.


Onion Farms is to KF what Change UK is to the Conservatives - a group of angry rejects who got kicked out of their home for being annoying little arsewipes and set up their own thing which nobody cares about.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Yeah he was shitting up the GME thread but he's the best poster on this website.


----------



## Just A Butt (Feb 2, 2021)

it's a temp ban


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Feb 2, 2021)

Oh dear, how sad, nevermind.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Feb 2, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream's gone?

Who's next?

Cat Party?????


----------



## MemeGrey (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban


Make it permanent


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Feb 2, 2021)

i'll probably spend less time on A&H without him so i consider it a good thing, selfishly.


----------



## Nathan Higgers (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


----------



## HarveyMC (Feb 2, 2021)

Nathan Higgers said:


> Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


This is merely a part of the dimensional merge. Chris, in his role of CPU Goddess, has assumed all the major roles of the Kiwifarms forum and has declared himself God Empress of the farms.


----------



## Captain Manning (Feb 2, 2021)

I didn't like APC at first, but he grew on me. I have to confess he was 100% right on the "Internet friends" shit, and how gay it is.

I think his problem, like a lot of people that joined semi-recently, is he likes to start fights, and that's _not_ really the point of KF. It's to discuss and laugh at shit _off-site_. Even we have a "be civil" rule.

In the end, I would welcome him back.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban



For 3 MONTHS.


----------



## JosephStalin (Feb 2, 2021)

Gotta admit I was surprised by the ban.  Sometimes he has good stuff, sometimes not.  I just shrug off the things I don't like.  If someone's an aggravation, I just put them on ignore, don't waste time pigfighting.


----------



## Freya (Feb 2, 2021)

posters that start to make a name for themselves get banned


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Pam!


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Feb 2, 2021)

APC is one of our best guys


----------



## Mountain Dew (Feb 2, 2021)

Legitimately thought he was a schizophrenic or something. Good riddance.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

JUSTICE FOR ARM PIT CREAM!

#ShitposterLivesMatter


----------



## Pee Cola (Feb 2, 2021)

Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


----------



## byuu (Feb 2, 2021)

Pee Cola said:


> Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


The Canada of lolcow forums.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 2, 2021)

unb& zed.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> The Canada of lolcow forums.


Onion Farms is to KF what Change UK is to the Conservatives - a group of angry rejects who got kicked out of their home for being annoying little arsewipes and set up their own thing which nobody cares about.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Yeah he was shitting up the GME thread but he's the best poster on this website.


----------



## Just A Butt (Feb 2, 2021)

it's a temp ban


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Feb 2, 2021)

Oh dear, how sad, nevermind.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Feb 2, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream's gone?

Who's next?

Cat Party?????


----------



## MemeGrey (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban


Make it permanent


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Feb 2, 2021)

i'll probably spend less time on A&H without him so i consider it a good thing, selfishly.


----------



## Nathan Higgers (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


----------



## HarveyMC (Feb 2, 2021)

Nathan Higgers said:


> Perhaps even Null himself. This is a janny coup!


This is merely a part of the dimensional merge. Chris, in his role of CPU Goddess, has assumed all the major roles of the Kiwifarms forum and has declared himself God Empress of the farms.


----------



## Captain Manning (Feb 2, 2021)

I didn't like APC at first, but he grew on me. I have to confess he was 100% right on the "Internet friends" shit, and how gay it is.

I think his problem, like a lot of people that joined semi-recently, is he likes to start fights, and that's _not_ really the point of KF. It's to discuss and laugh at shit _off-site_. Even we have a "be civil" rule.

In the end, I would welcome him back.


----------



## 102 (Feb 2, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> it's a temp ban



For 3 MONTHS.


----------



## JosephStalin (Feb 2, 2021)

Gotta admit I was surprised by the ban.  Sometimes he has good stuff, sometimes not.  I just shrug off the things I don't like.  If someone's an aggravation, I just put them on ignore, don't waste time pigfighting.


----------



## Freya (Feb 2, 2021)

posters that start to make a name for themselves get banned


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Feb 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Arm Pit Cream's gone?
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> Cat Party?????


Pam!


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Feb 2, 2021)

APC is one of our best guys


----------



## Mountain Dew (Feb 2, 2021)

Legitimately thought he was a schizophrenic or something. Good riddance.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

JUSTICE FOR ARM PIT CREAM!

#ShitposterLivesMatter


----------



## Pee Cola (Feb 2, 2021)

Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


----------



## byuu (Feb 2, 2021)

Pee Cola said:


> Calm your tits, everyone.  APC is safe and well, and has sought asylum at Onion Farms.


The Canada of lolcow forums.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 2, 2021)

unb& zed.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 2, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> The Canada of lolcow forums.


Onion Farms is to KF what Change UK is to the Conservatives - a group of angry rejects who got kicked out of their home for being annoying little arsewipes and set up their own thing which nobody cares about.


----------

